# Nserch4.....kayak carrier



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Need one ta fit my Thule Xporter rod rack on my truck(verticle or horizontal)....Any leads appreciated......BTW..prefer ta buy used vs. New


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey take a look at the thule and yakima stuff, if u decide to buy new, and lemme know brother


neil


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

NS4D, Do a search for thule to find out what will work with your setup. Then check e-bay. Have seen several rollers and saddles there.

Robert


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I just bought the Malone gull wing carriers for the wifes Tarpon and am really pleased. They allow you to move the one yak over on the rack farther allowing another to fit beside it. Works well for us and easy to move from vehicle rack to vehicle rack.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i have two sets of the malone gulwings also. easy slide on and off and easy to strap down. $92 at WRO's.


----------

